# I win



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2006)

Okay, CowPimp wins this one.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2006)

I thought Dale was the only mod to start useless threads...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

This thread in Open Chat cancels out all of your contributions to IM.


Back to square one.  

































J/k.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Okay, CowPimp wins this one.



Good for you CP.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2006)

Haha, you're down here with us now, down in the shit (that came from Dale's ass). How does it feel to be "those guys in open chat"?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 27, 2006)

Cowpimp, I can't remmber which thread you jumped in about discussing modding issues. I tried to look, but I cant find it. I know I read it though.

but IMO, you are the the #1 mod here. Justified and reasonable.

I thought I should point that out. Some might say I'm licking butthole, but I say what I think, and that's that.

end of off topic rant.

I woulda posted this in the other thread, but I can't find it for some reason.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 27, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Some might say I'm licking butthole,
> I woulda posted this in the other thread, but I can't find it for some reason.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

bio-chem said:


>



I can't believe I missed that.


----------



## MyK (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> This thread in Open Chat cancels out all of your contributions to IM.
> 
> 
> Back to square one.
> ...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

MyK said:


>



You missed the fun son.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes he did. Tonight was 'different'.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Cowpimp, I can't remmber which thread you jumped in about discussing modding issues. I tried to look, but I cant find it. I know I read it though.
> 
> but IMO, you are the the #1 mod here. Justified and reasonable.
> 
> ...



 Mmmm, are your jaws sore after this shine job?






















That was a joke


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 27, 2006)

Okay, I see where your coming from now. I will take your posts, from now on, 100% for entertainment purposes.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Okay, I see where your coming from now. I will take your posts, from now on, 100% for entertainment purposes.



Just like you'll take my balls in your mouth.


----------



## MyK (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You missed the fun son.



no, I was out having fun! SON!


----------



## MyK (Oct 27, 2006)

whats with all the closed treads???


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 27, 2006)

I pass. I can't stand the taste of pussy. And I don't want to try out balls.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 27, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I pass. I can't stand the taste of pussy. And I don't want to try out balls.



how can this be? how can a heterosexual man who eats vietnamese food not like the taste of pussy?????


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2006)

MyK said:


> no, I was out having fun! SON!



Keep telling yourself that son. I saw you out in the woods playing with ninja turtle action figures, pretending to be shredder, and defeating the foot (a sapling). I thought it was REALLY weird, then came the love scene between you and Shredder (a piece of bark with a hole poked through). I vomited, and fell out of the tree my fort is in.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I pass. I can't stand the taste of pussy. And I don't want to try out balls.



What? You don't eat box? Damn, I love it. I'd eat it all day if I could.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

MyK said:


> no, I was out having fun! SON!



More like, I was posting on IM having fun... while you were out having not fun...and stuff...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> Keep telling yourself that son. I saw you out in the woods playing with ninja turtle action figures, pretending to be shredder, and defeating the foot (a sapling). I thought it was REALLY weird, then came the love scene between you and Shredder (a piece of bark with a hole poked through). I vomited, and fell out of the tree my fort is in.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 27, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> how can this be? how can a heterosexual man who eats vietnamese food not like the taste of pussy?????


Probably the best riddle on I.M. right now.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> More like, I was posting on IM having fun... while you were out having not fun...and stuff...



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzcrash and burn, BigDyl hits rock bottom.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Probably the best riddle on I.M. right now.



I didn't like eating pussy once, then I remembered I wasn't gay.


----------



## MyK (Oct 27, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> how can this be? how can a heterosexual man who eats vietnamese food not like the taste of pussy?????



pussy doesn't have the tangy zip that fish sauce has!


----------



## MyK (Oct 27, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzcrash and burn, BigDyl hits rock bottom.



whenever BD hits rock bottom he likes to spit some mad rymes!!

YO,   AYO!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

MyK said:


> whenever BD hits rock bottom he likes to spit some mad rymes!!
> 
> YO,   AYO!!!




Yo,

I bomb atomically... socretes colostomys....


----------



## MyK (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Yo,
> 
> I bomb atomically... socretes colostomys....



but im on top of thee... with a tube of lube de dube!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Okay, I see where your coming from now. I will take your posts, from now on, 100% for entertainment purposes.



ok a bit of advice to keep the hounds from chasing you off the porch here about the whole eating pussy thing. try it again but this time get your date to shower or bathe with you first. there really shouldn't be a "taste" if she is clean.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> ok a bit of advice to keep the hounds from chasing you off the porch here about the whole eating pussy thing. try it again but this time get your date to shower or bathe with you first. there really shouldn't be a "taste" if she is clean.



Eat her ass, it's cleaner anywayl.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2006)

Exactly what did Cow win?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> ok a bit of advice to keep the hounds from chasing you off the porch here about the whole eating pussy thing. try it again but this time get your date to shower or bathe with you first. there really shouldn't be a "taste" if she is clean.



Here, Here!!

Make her shave, and hose her down first!


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Exactly what did Cow win?


Last night would have been a perfect opportunity for your "popcorn" smiley...

Here's the cliff notes:

Foreman and Jodi got into a series of heated exchanges.  Insults were either directly levied or strongly implied from one to another, back and forth.

Every time the conversation reached an impasse, Jodi would lock the thread.


This happened 3 or 4 times in as many threads (I think)


Foreman created his own thread entitled something like, "You can only win if you make the last post and lock the thread"
(You can see where this was going)


So CP in turns just cuts to the chase and makes a thread entitles "I Win".

Oh.... several other people joined in on the topics with the usual slapstick homosexual commentary and underhanded bitch-slaps while I posted intermittent dumb-ass jokes throughout the thread.


It was almost entertaining to a point


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Last night would have been a perfect opportunity for your "popcorn" smiley...
> 
> Here's the cliff notes:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, I'm confused. I need to know who really won? I also need to know what the final line was. I believe I called in my wager on Foreman +$200, and if he lost (which is still unproven to me) I need to know who I pay my $100 to?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Okay, CowPimp wins this one.



what did I miss


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 28, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Last night would have been a perfect opportunity for your "popcorn" smiley...
> 
> Here's the cliff notes:


Dam, i missed all the fun!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

MyK said:


> whats with all the *deleted* treads???



fixed it for you


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2006)

ForemanRules was really cool if he's banned for good this place lost some of it's charm. 

the jokes were good Witmaster


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> ForemanRules was really cool if he's banned for good this place lost some of it's charm.
> 
> *the jokes were good Witmaster*


Thanks


----------



## KelJu (Oct 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> ForemanRules was really cool if he's banned for good this place lost some of it's charm.



Yeah it sucks. I like Foreman and I like Jodi. I hate to see things come to this.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 28, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Yeah it sucks. I like Foreman and I like Jodi. I hate to see things come to this.


They were two Type "A" personalities on opposite sides of a frivolous arguement born from *mis*guided and *mis*directed; *mis*understood *mis*interpretations.

A collosal exchange of personal pride that I shall remember as "The Big F*cking Miss"


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 28, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Yeah it sucks. I like Foreman and I like Jodi. I hate to see things come to this.



He'll be on an alias in no time.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> He'll be on an alias in no time.


I thought that didn't work here? Look at Kenwood.

Or was it just that kenwood was too stupid to put up a proper bluff?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> He'll be on an alias in no time.



What? Forman got banned? for that?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> He'll be on an alias in no time.



I will direct him to you on Windows Messenger -


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 28, 2006)

Meh cow didn't like Foreman.  I think there was an aliance against him or something.  Probably something similar against me, lawl.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Meh cow didn't like Foreman. I think there was an aliance against him or something. Probably something similar against me, lawl.


He did push the button at times. 
That was his specialty, pissing people off. I just never understood why they answered him back.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He did push the button at times.
> That was his specialty, pissing people off.* I just never understood why they answered him back.*



That's what he thrived off of. The more aggitated people got, the more fun he was having.

I thought it was funny. People getting all frustrated over nothing. Good times. OC will be dry-er now.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> That's what he thrived off of. The more aggitated people got, the more fun he was having.
> 
> I thought it was funny. People getting all frustrated over nothing. Good times. OC will be dry-er now.


Exactly, he was like the blob...the more you responded the bigger he got.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2006)

I never really flipped on him, but I didn't appreciate the direct name calling.  I also don't like when he spreads bullshit information in serious threads.

On a side note, I never gave him a warning or infraciton, and all I ever said to other mods was that I thought he was a moron.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> That's what he thrived off of. The more aggitated people got, the more fun he was having.
> 
> I thought it was funny. People getting all frustrated over nothing. Good times. OC will be dry-er now.



but the arguments he got in he really believed what he was saying, but yes I believe he thrived off getting people mad.

It is not like if someone said 6-12 reps are the range for hypertrophy, he would say you are wrong 1-5 reps are good for hypertrophy. He only got people pissed off if they believed something that he did not.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 28, 2006)

mike456 said:


> but the arguments he got in he really believed what he was saying, but yes I believe he thrived off getting people mad.
> 
> It is not like if someone said 6-12 reps are the range for hypertrophy, he would say you are wrong 1-5 reps are good for hypertrophy. He only got people pissed off if they believed something that he did not.



Yes, but he was blatantly wrong.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 28, 2006)

mike456 said:


> but the arguments he got in he really believed what he was saying, but yes I believe he thrived off getting people mad.
> 
> *It is not like if someone said 6-12 reps are the range for hypertrophy, he would say you are wrong 1-5 reps are good for hypertrophy.* He only got people pissed off if they believed something that he did not.



I don't think he ever said 1-5 for hypo. The guys been around, he speaks from experience. He's definately not an expert. Probably never read a book in his life.

Man, good times. Nothing to laugh at no more.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I don't think he ever said 1-5 for hypo. The guys been around, he speaks from experience. He's definately not an expert. Probably never read a book in his life.
> 
> Man, good times. Nothing to laugh at no more.



reread the post I said It is *not*- not negates a sentence- I know your busy looking for your penis, but try looking up some words


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 28, 2006)

mike456 said:


> reread the post I said It is *not*- not negates a sentence- I know your busy looking for your penis, but try looking up some words



sry, I never really understood the word 'not'. Thnkx for clearing that.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> sry, I never really understood the word 'not'. Thnkx for clearing that.



no problem


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 28, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> sry, I never really understood the word 'not'. Thnkx for clearing that.


In my world, the word "knot" and "Penis" are synonymous


----------

